# Unable to restore ANY nandroids..."Unable to run Process system" - HELP



## ssethv (Jun 13, 2011)

So I am unable to restore ANY nandroids at all... When I try to, I get the error message.

*Unable to run Process system* (or something similar to that message....) it gives me the option to 'wait' or 'Force Close' and niether option will work. the screen just stays frozen and results in a battery pull!!!

I have spent countless hrs at XDA, but people there are for the most part not interested in helping to much unless your post count is over 500 IMO  I also have seeked help from Android Central (not that it matters but I have almost 1300 posts there and people tend to jump on an issue quicker) and no one can give me an answer there either... does anyone know why this would be happening? I have reformatted and wiped everything over and over... I am at a loss...

I am able to at least Flash a new ROM from scratch but it is a HUGE pain in the butt to not be able to rely on a nandroid... If ANYONE can help me with this, It would be greatly appreciated... and I will spread the word... alot of people have been running into this problem and If I can help them I want to.

I really love this site and have the Free version on my phone untill payday tomorrow... keep on rockin everybody. thank you

*EDIT 7/22/11* -* I was able to downgrade the version of ROMmanager(CWM) and that made it possible for me to use nandroids from now on.... *


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Have you tried flashing a stock RUU and rooting all over again? Or at least a stock rooted RUU? Not sure if that would really help or make a difference but might help. Im also assuming you went into ROM Manager and checked delete recovery before flashing and then flash recovery again? Again, all just suggestions. I would start with the easiest ones and then work your way all the way to going to 100% stock and rooting again.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

try flashing in the recovery and not through RM or what ever you use. (sorry for not including the word not the first time)


----------



## ssethv (Jun 13, 2011)

I have tried everything so far except unrooting and rerooting.... and I soooo don't want to do that but it looks like I might have tooo if I cant get this issue resolved... thanks guys


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

try down grading CWM?


----------



## xrstoy1 (Jul 21, 2011)

I beleave your problem is that Rom manager doesn't back up GB corectly try making a backup using clockwork recovery I had the same issue with roms that I used Rom Manager for backup...


----------



## erishasnobattery (Jul 14, 2011)

ssethv said:


> So I am unable to restore ANY nandroids at all... When I try to, I get the error message.
> 
> *Unable to run Process system* (or something similar to that message....) it gives me the option to 'wait' or 'Force Close' and niether option will work. the screen just stays frozen and results in a battery pull!!!
> 
> ...


Have you actually rebooted into recovery and tried a restore from there instead of using the app?

Also make sure there are no spaces in the backup's name. That has caused a lot of people a lot of grief in the past.

Sent from my iPhone 4 running BAMF Sense 3.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Separate things that could cause such an issue:

1. You use Rom Manager for creating your Nandroids.
2. You use Rom Manager for restoring your Nandroids.
3. You forget to wipe Dalvik when you restore.
4. All of your backups were from a rom with a corrupt/buggy critical system (I know that at least one version of OMFGB had a buggy version of SQLite that corrupted files it touched).
5. Bad sd card corrupting your Nandroids.

That's just off the top of my head, there's probably more.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## ssethv (Jun 13, 2011)

After spending countless hours trying everything possible, I figured out what the problem was. I had to downgrade my version of rom manager. Once I downgraded it I was able to successfully install and restore any nandroid that I have so perhaps the problem is with rom manager itself!??!


----------



## SoDev (Jul 5, 2011)

erishasnobattery said:


> Also make sure there are no spaces in the backup's name. That has caused a lot of people a lot of grief in the past.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4 running BAMF Sense 3.


Good tip. I'll keep that in mind.

Glad you got it seth!

Sent from the Bolt via Tapatalk


----------

